# Congratulations to new Microsoft MVP!!!!



## Richard Schollar (Jul 2, 2009)

He's a geek, he's a bit weird and he's even got a beard!  

Colin_l has been posting here for a relatively short time (his usual haunt is over at Xtremevbtalk where he's a moderator) but he has sure made his mark - you'll all know what I mean if you've seen his fiendish "Predict the Output III" thread in this Lounge!

He was awarded the Microsoft MVP title on the 1st July 2009 so please join me in congratulating Colin - very well deserved!!


----------



## VoG (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done Colin - richly deserved


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done Colin - I'm glad to see you're now "officially" in the scary category - long overdue !

_And for those of us fortunate enough to have met the man - a very nice chap to boot ! _


----------



## RoryA (Jul 2, 2009)

a *bit* weird? 
Congrats again, Colin - fully deserved and about time too!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 2, 2009)

Well deserved Colin, congratulations!

I hope Rory and Richard didn't lead you astray last night......


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin! 

Certainly well-deserved from what I have seen in this forum in your relatively short time here.


----------



## pgc01 (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin! 

Denis


----------



## vinod9111 (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin 

very deserving.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It was very unexpected so I'm in quite a state of shock and obviously really chuffed at the same time! 




			
				Richard Schollar said:
			
		

> He's a geek, he's a bit weird and he's even got a beard!


Oh what a charming picture you paint! The bison's horns as my new avatar perhaps?


----------



## Domski (Jul 2, 2009)

Well done Colin 

If you want me to beat Richard up for being mean to you anytime let me know 

Dom


----------



## Oorang (Jul 2, 2009)

That was not what I was trying to look at this early. Congrats nevertheless


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 2, 2009)

Domski said:


> Well done Colin
> 
> If you want me to beat Richard up for being mean to you anytime let me know
> 
> Dom


 
I'll help you out with that Dom


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin


----------



## schielrn (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations Colin!


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jul 2, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> He's a geek, he's a bit weird and he's even got a beard!


Is no one safe nor nothing sacred from the MVP Town Crier's originatively esemplastic announcements.    From "out of the closet" metaphors to rhyming raps, new awardees beware your image when Richard takes keyboard to computer.

Great going Colin, huge congrats and well-earned.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 2, 2009)

A hearty congratulations, Colin! All the really cool MVP's are midsummer's MVP's, you know. :wink: It was a real pleasure to get to meet some of the UK MVP's like Richard, Roger Govier & Bill Manville last year. I do hope you'll be able to manage coming to the next summit. Or phrased another way - I hope you *won't* be a little nancy boy and pull an Archibald... one hint that he might have to share a room with Schollar and suddenly he can't make it... Shoot, Richard's not so bad. I mean it's not like MS was asking Rory to split a room with Ken P. or something.


----------



## Colin Legg (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone. 



			
				Greg Truby said:
			
		

> I hope you *won't* be a little nancy boy and pull an Archibald...


 
Don't worry, Greg, I have no intention of *pulling an Archibald* - in any sense!  

From what I hear about these summits, I think I need to get some serious drinking practice in to harden my constitution! 




			
				Tom Urtis said:
			
		

> Is no one safe nor nothing sacred from the MVP Town Crier's originatively esemplastic announcements. From "out of the closet" metaphors to rhyming raps, new awardees beware your image when Richard takes keyboard to computer.


He didn't even give me the time to get mine into the closet, far less bring it back out!


----------



## RoryA (Jul 3, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> I hope you *won't* be a little nancy boy and pull an Archibald...


 
I'd like to see how much you enjoyed trying to get through US customs and immigration with a passport that says you were born in Saudi Arabia...


----------



## Smitty (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations Colin!

Looking forward to seeing you in Seattle!


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations Colin!


----------



## Evagrius Ponticus (Jul 4, 2009)

That's great news Colin_L! Congratulations


----------



## exceluser2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Colin,

I have always benefitted from your great posts, as have many here! 

Well done


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 6, 2009)

rorya said:


> I'd like to see how much you enjoyed trying to get through US customs and immigration with a passport that says you were born in Saudi Arabia...


Well, fer one thing, I'd make a point of showin' up wearin' my Noconas and my Stetson.  Then a bit o' good ol' boyin' them fellers and I reckon I'd probably be all right. :wink:  Least-wise with Immigration.  Them Customs fellers t'ain't got much of a sense o' humor.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Jul 8, 2009)

My congratulations to you Colin 
Regards.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 1, 2009)

And further congrats on becoming MrExcel MVP to boot !


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 11, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------

